# Fishing and Diving - Limit of Snapper, and a 50+ lbs HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Long day on the water. I'll post pictures and a full report later. Myself, Sean Mclemore, and Briana all went out this morning to dive and fish. Sean and I dropped on the first spot at about 145ft and shot some nice snapper, triggerfish, and a cubera. We got back on the boat and Briana finished off our limit of snapper with the 6/0. We put some 50 wides out and dropped some baits in the water and trolled towards the nipple, then towards the spur. In about 300ft of water we got busted by a big hoo. Fish on, and it was a team effort. We landed the beast and got some great pictures. I'll post them later tonight. Great day on the water. I'm beat. It was about time we got a day like today!! Hope everyone else had a great day too.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a great time Rich. Look forward to the pictures.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

cant wait for the pics :clap


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

you bastards :clap :clap



very nice job



Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

well, we left early headed to the edge to do a dive. got down to 147' to see a very nice grouper swim away...he saw us way before we could get to him. the viz was a green 60-80' BEAUTIFUL, but not great for spearfishing cause they see you coming. rich and i got back to the boat, pulled anchor and i pulled us back around on the spot to do some bottom fishing. rich's girlfriend brianna spanked his ass on catching red snapper on hook and line (good thing he's a good shooter) jk rich. after we finished getting our limit of the endangered snapper...which took 15 minutes, pulled the bouy and put the lines in heading SE towards the nipple. 

we looked at the feeding times before leaving the dock to see the hottest bite between 1030-1230, so at 11am we had the lines in ready for a HOO. we trolled past the nipple, elbow and as we head toward the 131 hole....POW....FISH ON. brianna started fighting the fish, but after about 10 minutes she had enough. rich finished getting the fish to the boat with me at the wheel, the leader hit the rod tip, i grabbed the leader and boom...fish in the boat and i believe that we were more excited than the first time we had...never mind.

great day on the water, i dropped rich and bree on the ydt's for the final dive of the day. we met a boat out there which let us use their dive bouy so we didn't have to anchor (I DIDN'T GET YOU NAMES, BUT THANKS FOR THE HELP!!!!). we called it a day and the beers started flowing....MORE

couldn't ask for a better day or a better fishing/diving team




























this is briannas snapper that made our limit...great job


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like it was a great day.... Its about time Briana taught you guys how to catch some fish!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Another day in paradise. I hate ya'll very, very much. :moon


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

that girl sure figured it out quick. once i gave her a gut bucket she was in heaven...she hated putting the rod under her arm wearing a bikini....I HOWEVER DIDN'T MIND .....sorry rich:moon


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

great pics. That is a really nice hoo :bowdown


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Great catch Rich...:bowdown


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The way it was growing yesterday, that Hoo's gotta be at least 120lbs by now.oke


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

hey fud, whats the biggest fish you've caught/shot in the last six months?..............year?.............2 years?...........thats what i thought

SHUT UP


----------



## luv2fish52 (Mar 23, 2009)

did you say cubera???? mmmm ? did not know they visited this area? are they migrating north? great report! and an awesome hoo!


----------

